# Flute Quartet



## GSHAPIROY (Oct 25, 2017)

I recently wrote this, interested in any feedback.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1DiF6n7eLIFNn9enlfmYNCNfExNe0DpUZ

Note: by mistake, the flute part in the first movement, m. 64-67, has been printed one octave too lw.


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

I wish I could hear it!!!


----------

